
Google’s former CEO hosts an exclusive retreat in Yellowstone each July - pabo
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/7/13/21318008/eric-schmidt-yellowstone-club-conference-google
======
nscalf
This article is effectively arguing that billionaires social meetings have to
be disclosed to the public. Honestly, this is getting ridiculous. Eric Schmidt
is allowed to have conferences with highly successful people without telling
you about it. If this was aimed only at politicians, I get this being
lobbying, but what I gathered is it’s basically just a list of people in the
top of their field.

